# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Gani Hoxha

## polimadh

*Gani Hoxha* was born on 29 May 1963. His city of birth is Guri i Bardhë, Mat, Albania. His profession is Civil Engineer. He is married and has two sons.
From 1982 to 1987 he obtained his first degree in Civil Engineering in the field of Hydro-technology at the Faculty of Civil Engineering, University of Tirana, Albania.  In 1998 he qualified in the field of building and construction of mines. In May 1987 Gani Hoxha started working as civil engineer in state department for urban development in the area of Mat, in the city of Burrel. 
From 1988 to 1990, at the time that technology was from Sweden, he was responsible for overseeing the technical aspects in the factory for enriching chromium in the city of Klos where he had the opportunity to work with people from Sweden. From 1992 to 1993, he was Executive Director at the state department for urban development in the city of Burrel. 
From 1993 to 2001, he found the private enterprise for building constructions "Superbeton-Mati", where it also operates now.
From 1992 to present, he is member of Democratic Party of the Republic of Albania. In June 2001, he was elected as a member of parliament and as the representative of the Democratic Party, for the region of Mat (regional electoral number: 17). 
In March 2002, he was leader of the Democratic Party for the region of Mat. 
In February 2005, he was re-elected leader of the Democratic Party for the region of Mat, with a three year mandate. Mat has a population of 70.000 inhabitants. He would be a member of the parliament until June 2005. 
Having worked for such a long time as a civil engineer in the period when he was member of parliament of Republic of Albania, he was simultaneously a member of industrial parliamentary commission responsible for transport and commerce. 
From 2005 to 2010 he was Executive Director of "Superbeton Mati" Ltd and sole owner of the company. From 2010 to present, he is General Director of the joint venture "RA Chrome Tirana" Ltd. He is also shareholder of the same company. 
In the new general elections that would take place in June 2005 he would be again a candidate for a member of parliament proposed by Democratic Party of Albania.
Gani Hoxha is one of the Albanian intellectuals who is dedicated even to the social and humanitarian activity. He collaborates with the Albanian press with articles for peace and in the field of human rights protection. So, for many years, since at the beginning of the year 2001, he is a regular collaborator of the prestigious magazine "Eagle's Wing" (Krahu i shqiponjës).  
For his human nature, Gani Hoxha is a personality with tendency to help especially the strata of society in economic difficulties. For this reason, he collaborates with many different humanitarian organizations that operate in the field of charity.  
The intellectual Gani Hoxha has also skills as a negotiator and lobbing, thats why since at the beginning of the year 2010, he is a honorary advisor of the international organization "Diplomatic Mission Peace And Prosperity".
The Albanian intellectual Gani Hoxha is a completed warrior that works for peace and prosperity not only in Albania and the Balkans, but also beyond. So, he is a warrior willing to sacrifice for the human peace worldwide. 

Endri Hysa

----------

